
Realtime Twitter User Coverage of Inauguration - jasonherndon
http://www.dcmap.us
======
jasonherndon
Follow the beginning of the end of America with this cool site a friend built
that builds and places user photos on Twitter of the national mall. Built on
python, running an AWS lambda, integrated with Twitter & Mapbox - the code is
up at for anyone interested
[https://github.com/duane9/dcmap.us](https://github.com/duane9/dcmap.us).

------
jasonherndon
Going to try to plan to put this up in a screen at work today

